# knife block



## mc2442 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I am past the point of waiting for the magnetic knife block I was looking at to actually be available, so think I will just get a standard knife block for the counter (no space in the kitchen for a mag strip on the wall.

I am looking for suggestions on what to get, since most of the descriptions on dimensions do not include what length knives would actually fit. I have a 270mm, a few 240mm, around a 240mm bread knife, and a few other assorted smaller knives. I would probably allow a couple other 240mm'ish spaces for future purchases as well.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 13, 2011)

The big problem is virtually no knife block has enough slots for larger knives (45+mm tall) and especially nothing beyond about 255 mm (10") long. I bought a block from the BoardSMITH just for extra large blades. I also have couple of cheap but decent Henckels blocks to supplement the big one. When I bought the BoardSMITH block, he suggested I get a bigger one than what I thought I would need. I didn't listen to this sage advice...


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you TK, basically thinking I would need to order one from him as all the branded ones seem to be for a normal "set" of knives. Just wondering if there were other options.


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 13, 2011)

You could just make your own mag block with some magnets, wood, and a drill.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 13, 2011)

Dave sells a really nice mag block that would fit in any kitchen, I think. They are just beautiful pieces of wood that knives stick to.


----------



## welshstar (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi

I know have several nice Jknives and running into what appears to be a common problem of not having a block. The only option appears to be big shun block but im not sure it that is deep enough for a 270 Gyuto.

Any other ideas please guys

Alan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 20, 2011)

Buy a magnetic strip, get sayas, plastic covers(if you carry to and from work), get a block custom made. There's not enough demand for big companies to put out blocks capable of holding enormous(by comparison) knives. Pro kitchens almost universally use magnetic strips, and the ones like Dave sells or Mag-Blok are great on your knives, attractive, and strong as heck!


----------



## swarfrat (Aug 20, 2011)

welshstar said:


> .... The only option appears to be big shun block but im not sure it that is deep enough for a 270 Gyuto.
> 
> Any other ideas please guys...


 
First choice, have Boardsmith make you a custom block in whatever configuration you want.

For an over-the-counter option, Wusthof sells a honkin big block that'll hold 300mm+ blades.

The Wusthof's build quality is ok for an otc piece (note: it ain't made in Germany). But the finish is a cheap stain and gets beat up fast.


sr.


----------

